

Facebook Hires Co-Founders Of Trustworthiness Verification Startup Legit - rohit6223
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/facebook-legit/

======
rohit6223
Message in their website: They have joined Facebook :) <http://www.legit.co/>

